# Internetbetrug!



## irisnittnaus (13 Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe gestern ein Mail von
"ADPClientServices" zugeschickt bekommen, bei dem ein Link versetzt  war,
leider habe ich diesen Link aus Neugierde aufgemacht, in welchem auf Englisch "ihr Konto wurde soeben
belastet"  stand, jedoch hatte ich nie etwas mit ADP zu tun, ich habe daher keine Ahnung woher dieses "Unternehmen" meine Kreditkarten; - oder Bankkontonummer haben soll. Ich bin ratlos & benötige Hilfe, da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin dass es sich hierbei um eine betrügerische Internetorganisation handelt.
Ich bitte um ein Antworten!

Vielen Dank,
Iris Nittnaus


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2012)

irisnittnaus schrieb:


> ...ich bitte um ein Antworten!


Schön ...
... nur blöderweise ist unsere foreneigene Glaskugel in Reparatur.
Ein bißchen mehr Info wäre schon nicht schlecht.
Hellsehen gehört nicht zum Angebot des Forums hier


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 Oktober 2012)

Sieht nach Malware aus:
http://www.google.de/search?q="ADPC...8edf929568f4b3&bpcl=35277026&biw=1429&bih=650
Offenbar löst die Öffnung des Anhangs die Installation eines Trojaners o.ä. aus!


----------



## Goblin (13 Oktober 2012)

> leider habe ich diesen Link aus Neugierde aufgemacht


 
Man klickt nicht auf Links in Mails von unbekannten Absendern. Sowas kann richtig gefährlich sein


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2012)

Rechner gut durchleuchten (aktueller Virenscanner, am besten bootbare CD --> google), damit er nicht zum Zombie wird (=ferngesteuert von Betrügern)
GGf. Hilfe holen.
und/oder hier lesen
http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/Antiviren-Software-richtig-einsetzen-403032.html



> Das infizierte System sollte man nicht mehr starten, sondern stattdessen von einer sauberen Notfall-CD booten (...)
> kann man das System von einer garantiert sauberen CD wie Desinfec't oder Bart PE aus mit deren Virenscanner testen und reinigen lassen.
> Das infizierte System selbst zu booten, um es mit der installierten Antiviren-Software zu reinigen, ist eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen. Wer es trotz dieser Warnung tut, weil es der bequemste Weg ist, sollte dabei Windows zumindest in den abgesicherten Modus booten, den man auswählen kann, wenn man beim Start mehrfach die Taste F8 drückt. Unter Windows XP empfiehlt es sich zusätzlich, in den Eigenschaften von "Arbeitsplatz" die automatische Systemwiederherstellung zeitweise zu deaktivieren. Bei derartigen Rettungsversuchen bleibt jedoch immer ein Restrisiko, dass nicht alle Rückstände des Befalls beseitigt werden konnten.


----------



## irisnittnaus (13 Oktober 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man klickt nicht auf Links in Mails von unbekannten Absendern. Sowas kann richtig gefährlich sein


 
Ja klar das weiß ich jetzt auch!!!


----------



## irisnittnaus (13 Oktober 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Schön ...
> ... nur blöderweise ist unsere foreneigene Glaskugel in Reparatur.
> Ein bißchen mehr Info wäre schon nicht schlecht.
> Hellsehen gehört nicht zum Angebot des Forums hier


 
Okay, hast du hier noch eine andere Funktion außer unfreundliche Kommentare zu äußern?
Schönen Tag


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2012)

Ja, zu helfen wenn auch Input kommt und nicht nur pauschal "Hilfe" gerufen wird.
Dann kann nämlich effektiv geholfen werden und nicht nur im Nebel gestochert werden.
Und wenn Dir nicht paßt was ich schreibe mußt Du nicht hierbleiben. Unsere Hilfe hier geschieht nämlich in der Freizeit, freiwillig und ehrenamtlich. Je mehr Info von vornherein kommt desto größer ist auch die Motivation zu helfen.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe - Hellsehen gehört hier nicht zum Angebot.
Btw - unfreundliche Kommentare sehen anders aus ...
Selbst jetzt kotzt Du nur in den Türrahmen anstatt mehr Input zu Deinem Fall zu liefern.
Meinst Du das motiviert wenn hier jemand reinschneit und nur sein Anspruchsdenken zum Ausdruck bringt? Das kannst Du bei einem PC-Service tun den Du mit 100 €/Std bezahlst aber das von freiwilligen Helfern einzufordern ist schon frech


----------



## irisnittnaus (13 Oktober 2012)

irisnittnaus schrieb:


> Ja klar das weiß ich jetzt auch!!!


 

aber vielen dank trotzdem..


----------



## irisnittnaus (13 Oktober 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja, zu helfen wenn auch Input kommt und nicht nur pauschal "Hilfe" gerufen wird.
> Dann kann nämlich effektiv geholfen werden und nicht nur im Nebel gestochert werden.
> Und wenn Dir nicht paßt was ich schreibe mußt Du nicht hierbleiben. Unsere Hilfe hier geschieht nämlich in der Freizeit, freiwillig und ehrenamtlich. Je mehr Info von vornherein kommt desto größer ist auch die Motivation zu helfen.
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe - Hellsehen gehört hier nicht zum Angebot.
> ...


 
Ich finde nicht das mein Kommentar frech war, ich hatte dir doch einen schönen Tag gewünscht (;
Dein Statement fand ich dann wohl eher ein bissl dreist...aber wie dem auch sei, dies tut nichts zur Sache, eigentlich
hatte ich sowieso vor nicht zu bleiben, wie so oft muss man sich ja zuvor registrieren bevor man einen Beitrag verfassen kann..
Ich wollte nur lediglich einmal nachsehen ob mir jemand antwortet, deswegen der kurze Beitrag, natürlich hätte ich danach
noch mehr Infos bei Fragen hinzugefügt, ich weiß ja nicht was dies für ein Forum ist, habe mich frisch heute angemeldet, und
bevor ich eine halbe Seite schreibe, wollte ich erst mal abwarten.
Scheine hier wohl nicht richtig zu sein



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Malware aus:
> http://www.google.de/search?q="ADPClientServices"&ie=UTF-8#q="ADPClientServices"&hl=de&prmd=imvns&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1de&lr=lang_de&sa=X&psj=1&ei=m0J5UJ32O4ixtAby24CgCw&ved=0CBoQpwUoAQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=1f8edf929568f4b3&bpcl=35277026&biw=1429&bih=650
> Offenbar löst die Öffnung des Anhangs die Installation eines Trojaners o.ä. aus!


 

Dankesehr!
Wy the Way, bist du 1998 geboren?!



irisnittnaus schrieb:


> Dankesehr!
> Wy the Way, bist du 1998 geboren?!


 
by*


----------

